
Show HN: A simple order page for freelancers - drchiu
https://workorder.io
======
stagas
Looks very well done and feature complete. Kudos that you allow new users to
enter their admin page and even preview orders without ever requiring them to
sign up/login during the process. Thanks for being thoughtful, that's quite a
rare thing. Makes for a great demo.

~~~
drchiu
Thanks! Appreciate your kind words.

------
mattbgates
What a great idea, thanks for sharing! I was using another invoice program,
but I like the idea of being able to offer upsells as an add-on. Also love the
fact that I can get started without logging in.. a really nice way of doing
things.

~~~
drchiu
Thanks - I found the ability to offer additional services (and to make it
known to my clients) made sure I got paid for things they ended up asking for
anyway as I could refer them back to the page :).

------
CiTyBear
I like the idea and think this is really useful but... there are 4 "create my
checkout" next to each others.

This is too much for me and pushed me back from clicking on it actually :/ One
or two should be enough to convert people

~~~
drchiu
OP here. Agreed, I had the same thought when I was creating the page and ended
up sticking them there as placeholders. I'll need to remove at least 1 (or 2)
of those buttons and replace it with something more informative/less
intrusive.

------
natch
“Free to create”

What’s the catch? How do you get paid? I mean you, the provider of this
service, not the people who are getting paid by using it.

I ask this as someone who could potentially be in your target audience.

~~~
rookie
Found on: [https://workorder.io/pricing/](https://workorder.io/pricing/)

A $1.25 per transaction fee applies for orders in the Pay As You Go plan +
Stripe fees. There are no transaction fees for users in the Pro plan other
than the Stripe / PayPal gateway fees.

~~~
natch
Thanks.

------
sedeki
What if you decide to scam me?

EDIT: I’m genuinely not trying to be a jerk. Just curious how everyone
commenting accepts the offer with no questions asked.

~~~
drchiu
OP here. It's absolutely important to be skeptical about online scams
nowadays.

Here's the about page for the app
([https://workorder.io/about](https://workorder.io/about)) where you can read
about the app itself and about me (the author). The app itself has its own
business model ([https://workorder.io/pricing](https://workorder.io/pricing)),
and so the entire thing is designed to be sustainable.

